# Tuning a 6-String to B-E-A-D-G-B, What gauge Strings?



## GoldDragon (Oct 19, 2014)

If I tune a standard 6 string to 7 string tuning, minus the high E string, what gauge of strings should I use to keep the same tension on the neck?


----------



## SeanSan (Oct 19, 2014)

My friend uses the Ernie Ball Not Even Slinkies 12-56 set on his Dean Vendetta and they turn out just fine. I hope your guitar is 25.5" scale though.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Oct 19, 2014)

Would 12 - 56 be enough for A standard tuning on a 25 5 scale length guitar or would you go with 13 - 58?


----------



## max3000 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, It depends on what you're going for and what scale length your guitar is.

Mine is 25.5" with a .12-.56 set tuned to drop C. I do some lead stuff and I absolutely hate that would G string.
I'd probably switch to a .11 set with the low E being a .58.


----------



## ToneLab (Oct 19, 2014)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Would 12 - 56 be enough for A standard tuning on a 25 5 scale length guitar or would you go with 13 - 58?



For A standard? Not enough on a 25.5. Go with 13-62 Daddario. Even that may intonate better in B standard or A#. Depends on the guitar. Different guitars intonate and play better with different guages. I don't know why. One of my drop C axes loves 10-52. The other one needs 11-56 to be right for example.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Oct 19, 2014)

ToneLab said:


> For A standard? Not enough on a 25.5. Go with 13-62 Daddario. Even that may intonate better in B standard or A#. Depends on the guitar. Different guitars intonate and play better with different guages. I don't know why. One of my drop C axes loves 10-52. The other one needs 11-56 to be right for example.



Thanks for the advice. It's a Jackson KV2 Korina I'll be using. 

Sorry about the thread hijack!


----------



## GoldDragon (Oct 19, 2014)

SeanSan said:


> My friend uses the Ernie Ball Not Even Slinkies 12-56 set on his Dean Vendetta and they turn out just fine. I hope your guitar is 25.5" scale though.


Its a 25.5". I'll give that a try, thanks.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 19, 2014)

D'addario 62-13 set. Any less than a 60 is slinky tension - 62 or 60 is the correct match for a 46 E. A 64 would even be needed to match the tension of a 36 A string.


----------



## Tho (Oct 19, 2014)

0.13 - 0.56! I'm tuned in B standard and it has way more punch than a 0.12 set. I use GHS Boomers.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 19, 2014)

I've done B tuning on a 25.5 inch Fender with 11-54s to do some old Arch Enemy for about half an hour before tuning it back to C. It works. Not well, but it can be done.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 19, 2014)

Just buy a set of strings for a 7 string and ditch the high string. I would go with.062-.014 and ditch the .011 personally. They will have good tension and you'll be able to hear each note clearly.


----------



## Beavis83 (Oct 22, 2014)

You _may_ have to file the nut to accommodate the larger gauge strings. Check with a tech/luthier!


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 22, 2014)

standard 7 string set minus the high e string 
for a 25.5" scale i think a 59 on the low b would be fine.
one a 27" I'd go for a 56 on the low b

edit: the 59 should fit through most tuners. the nut could be a problem so check that as Beavis said.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 22, 2014)

Not to be Captain Obvious, but... I didn't read anyone asking what you currently use, which would seem to be the place to start. It's like you asked what shoe would fit you, and everyone is tossing out their own shoe size without asking about yours. 

I didn't read anyone suggesting that you use whatever gauges you currently like and use for the bottom 5 strings on 6-string, and then add a string at the bottom which follows the same tension profile.

Alternatively, look up the tensions at their current pitches of the string set you current use, and then use strings of the exact same tensions for the new pitches. 

Here's the chart which a lot of folks here use to get started.

http://daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf

Maryland, huh? I first started experimenting with ERGs with an instrument from Atomic Music, when it was next to CDepot (before its move north, but after it was in that tiny location with the skate shop). How long ago was that? Pretty long!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Oct 30, 2014)

I use 7 string Power Slinkys on a 25.5" in B standard minus the high E string. Just a couple weeks ago I replaced the F# with an 18 wound so only have 1 plain string on it now.


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Oct 30, 2014)

I use Ernie Ball heavy bottom slinky top .10-.56 on a squier strat, not bad at all.


----------



## STIGMATAhigh5 (Nov 2, 2014)

i use .011-.054 on a 25.5" scale. it sounds alright. may go thicker.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 4, 2014)

D'addario 13-62 set, then swap the 17 for a 16 if you're tuning it to an F# instead of G


----------



## JureGolobic (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi I used to have Gibson Baritone guitar (B to B tuning) and used 14-68 Daddario. It was totally stable and perfectly in tune.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 7, 2014)

.009's in E approximately equal .012's in B
.010's in E approximately equal .013's in B
.011's in E approximately equal .014's in B

Some thicker string sets will screw you on the low end with a floppy low string, or with overly thick strings in the middle, so just take this as a guide to start experimenting. Hope this helps!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Nov 8, 2014)

rockskate4x said:


> .009's in E approximately equal .012's in B
> .010's in E approximately equal .013's in B
> .011's in E approximately equal .014's in B


Makes sense to me. I use 14s for B and 11s for standard and they feel pretty much the same tension.


----------



## Shask (Nov 10, 2014)

Does the G-String bother anyone?

I play 7 strings, but have been thinking about getting a 6 to detune down to B or A. One of the issues I have is trying to decide if I want a wound G or not. In the past I have used a plain string, but the thing felt lie playing a cable. At the same time, I think having a wound G would throw me off because I have never had a would G.

Thoughts?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 10, 2014)

Shask said:


> Does the G-String bother anyone?
> 
> I play 7 strings, but have been thinking about getting a 6 to detune down to B or A. One of the issues I have is trying to decide if I want a wound G or not. In the past I have used a plain string, but the thing felt lie playing a cable. At the same time, I think having a wound G would throw me off because I have never had a would G.
> 
> Thoughts?



Definitely wound. Any lower than F is a definite wound , imo! Unless you like very loose strings and can stay under 19 plain. Anything more is just nasty and the tone is all messed up. Might want a slightly looser gauge than usual if you're going to bend it lots and treat it as a transposed G string rather than a 7 missing the high E, yknow? It shouldn't take long to get used to the mindset.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Nov 12, 2014)

Shask said:


> Does the G-String bother anyone?
> 
> I play 7 strings, but have been thinking about getting a 6 to detune down to B or A. One of the issues I have is trying to decide if I want a wound G or not. In the past I have used a plain string, but the thing felt lie playing a cable. At the same time, I think having a wound G would throw me off because I have never had a would G.
> 
> Thoughts?


I switched to a wound G 3 or 4 years ago and would never go back. It both feels and sounds better IMO.


----------



## vilk (Nov 14, 2014)

Wound 3rd is practically necessary for having a good tone on that string if you're downtuning and using thicker strings. I have no ....ing clue why it isn't the standard for most heavier string packs.


----------

